

Mozilla Labs Bring The Webian Shell – A Full Screen Web Browser Concept - mike23
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/06/webian-shell/

======
foob
I downloaded it and gave it a try. I couldn't get over the fact that I can't
open things in a new tab and the keyboard shortcuts I'm used to for opening
new empty tabs also don't work. Those issues will get fixed soon I assume but
it makes this basically unusable for me right now. That said, it's always nice
to see innovation in how people interact with browsers and I'm happy that
Mozilla is working on this.

